# Gauge cluster removal?



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone removed the cluster and top curved pad over top of the cluster yet that can provide some helpful tips? My car has developed an annoying squeak/rattle and is attributed to the top pad as i can re-create it by wiggling it. It sounds like styrofoam sliding on plastic. I breifly investigated it and assume like most other late model GM's its mostly snap-fit components?

One could argue taking it to the dealer BUT there is the hassle of that for something i can perhaps rectify in a few min.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've taken off the top curvy one and the one below it. to take the top one off remove the air vent to the left it should just pull off then pull off the top curvy part it just unsnaps from the back and then the one below that it is held in by bolts take those off and your done


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had the dash noise and removed the top cover. It is very easy - no mechanical fasteners. Just reach your hands towards the windshield at the leading corners of the curvy piece and gently pry it up. There are 2 flexible plastic clips that pop loose. Then you can pull the whole thing slightly forward to the windshield. Here are a couple of pics I took.

Just pry it off and take a drive without it. That will prove whether or not the curvy piece is the source of the sound.








The mounting frame unscrews from the cluster once you get the curvy piece off. I took mine off and put some foam tape under it but I don't think it really was the source of the sound.








I think the noise comes from where the leading edge slips into the part that remains on the top of the cluster. I used some 3M anti-squeak tape but I think some flock tape would work better. Maybe a thin piece of fuzzy velcro.








There is a chance that some of the sound might be coming from the silver bezels at the front of the speedometer and tach. I can feel a little finger opening that looks like it's meant to pull straight off from the front but I was a little too chicken to pry it hard so I've left it in place for now.


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone had any luck w/ fixing this rattle?? I found this post and it helped a lot to get the courage to try it. But after going thru it and doing my best (removing the top plastic as well as the one under that and isolating things w/ bumper pads)..........I still hear the same annoying rattle from SOMEWHERE around this cluster....


----------

